# Seeking for vhosts tutorial, name-base



## satimis (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi folks,


VMWare Server
Bridged connection


Ubuntu 7.04 server amd64 (Host)
Apache/2.2.3
LAN IP 192.168.0.10


CentOS 5 x86_64 (Guest)
Apache
LAN IP 192.168.0.20


Router
All www ports, 80, 443 and 8080 are connected to Ubuntu
No port forwarded to CentOS


Domain
domain1.com - pointing to Ubuntu
domain2.com - pointing to CentOS



Can any folk advise me where can I find a tutorial to setup vhosts, name-base, on Ubuntu? Google search brought me;

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Apache_VirtualHost_by_IP_Address

which, I think, can be modified for my use. But I can't find /etc/apache2/conf/vhosts/vhosts.conf. Whether I have to create it together with the directories above /conf/vhosts/vhosts.conf. OR their file structure is different to Ubuntu. Advice would be appreciated. TIA



B.R.
satimis


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

I'm not familiar with where Ubuntu places the Apache config files, but you may wish to try /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf (I'm using CentOS and RedHat Enterprise Linux). Otherwise, do a locate httpd.conf. 

As far as setting up VirtualHosts, the basic format for them is the following:


```
<VirtualHost 192.168.0.1:80>
    ServerName example.com
    ServerAlias www.example.com
    DocumentRoot /home/username/public_html
    ServerAdmin [email protected]
    UseCanonicalName Off
    CustomLog /usr/local/apache/domlogs/example.com combined
    ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /home/username/public_html/cgi-bin/
</VirtualHost>
```
There's a lot more that can be added, but this should get you going. Just replace the IP address with the one you'll be using, replace example.com with your domain name, replace the ServerAdmin email address and replace the paths with the proper path that you'll be using. 

Put the VirtualHosts at the bottom of your httpd.conf file and restart Apache. You can have multiple VirtualHosts using 1 IP address, just make sure the domain names are different for each one.


----------

